# My first transfer



## Mydivinefamily (Jul 4, 2011)

OK I bough a heat press from a guy off Craigslist last week for $125 and my first set of plastisol transfers came in today so I am about to try them out and I will keep you guys posted. 

Transfers were from Mountainman1938 the website was Custom Designs & Printing.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Good luck with your 'new' heat press. Are you in it for fun or profit?


----------

